

"I have only made this letter long because I have not had time to make it shorter." - gruseom
http://dangerousintersection.org/?p=84

======
gruseom
Apropos of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=163423>

Further discussion here: [http://palimpsest.stanford.edu/byform/mailing-
lists/exlibris...](http://palimpsest.stanford.edu/byform/mailing-
lists/exlibris/2003/07/msg00105.html)

... with contributions by a (different) pg!

